# Grouse tomorrow



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

A buddy and I are heading to Salt Fork tomorrow with our dogs, my setter and his springer. Hope to find some grouse, I've really got to get my dog on some wild birds. On Monday I'll post how we did.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My group kicked up five grouse in Harrison County while doing some deer drives. There's definitely some down that way.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You will find them down there, I hunt Guernsey Country you will find them near fences in tall grass, my any type of water, ponds creeks with open areas, fences in open fields is where i always see them 

Good luck shooting them they are extremely quick I have yet to hit one although I have just kicked them up myself with no dogs, my heart skips a beat and they give you a heart attack when they take off, shaky hands= no dead birds. LOL


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i have seen alot at salt fork as well. it's a huge rush when they flush


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, Saturday was a bust, but I got an understanding of the lay-of-the-land. Wet, wet, wet. Rained on us all day and the dogs got birdy only a couple of times, probably on rabbits or deer scent. We walked a few covers in Salt Fork, then one at Egypt Valley, then one at Jockey Hollow. I think my buddy was pretty much done after Salt Fork (get on the stairmaster, Dave  ) I'm probably going back to Salt Fork again before the close of the season and just pack a lunch and walk all day. 

Sunday I hit a public hunting area in Ashtabula (also known as Nasty-bula). Got rained on again and no birds. I think every other step was in ankle deep water.


----------

